# After getting job under CSV next process



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

I got the critical skill visa in last week and I applied a job from India and got success.
So now what is the next step. How this temporary visa convert as CSV.


Regards,
sharma.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the critical skill visa in last week and I applied a job from India and got success.
> So now what is the next step. How this temporary visa convert as CSV.
> ...


What does "success" mean? Do you have a signed offer? Are you sure you want it? Do you know the company? Did you meet them physically?

Once you have the job and correct documents, you go to apply.


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes I got the offer with sign documents and every thing fine.

What is the next step.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Then you re-apply now with the correct documents for your specific situation. Any CSV is a temporary residence visa.


----------



## dpak2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the critical skill visa in last week and I applied a job from India and got success.
> So now what is the next step. How this temporary visa convert as CSV.
> ...



Hi,

When did u apply fot CSV and how soon u got it?
Where did u apply from?
Which job site / portal u got refered for SA job search from India?


----------

